# Anabolic to Androgenic Ratings Explained



## Arnold (May 24, 2016)

by Anthony Roberts We’ve all seen this before – a new steroid or prohormone hits the market and the sales pitch includes a crazy anabolic rating and some kind of claim like “six times more anabolic than testosterone!” But what does this actually mean, in real world terms? Very little, as it turns out. Anabolic

*Read More...*


----------



## Intense (May 24, 2016)

Where does Halo for her rank?


----------

